# Book Suggestions



## digitalsedition (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm just getting into FreeBSD and I like it enough so far to purchase a book. I need a book in my hands to read it, I cant read it on a PC, I wander....

Anyway I've pretty much got it down to the official handbook, or no starch press Absolute FreeBSD. 

Could anyone recommend one or the other? I see the handbook comes in two volumes which I can get on Amazon for about the same price as just Absolute FreeBSD.

PS Im not a total noob with a PC, I've been using Slackware for several years but I feel like the geek in me needs to branch, so the book being crazy newbie friendly isn't super important. 

Thanks


----------



## vivek (Apr 21, 2009)

Since you have used Slack for some time; I suggest

Use official freebsd handbook and FAQ http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/
man pages
The Complete FreeBSD http://grog.evilcode.net/book.pdf.gz
Looking for a unique set of practical tips, tricks, and tools for administrators and power users of BSD systems.. Try BSD hacks book.

Good luck!


----------



## digitalsedition (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey thanks for your reply. So I think I might just get the official handbook, I see in the online handbook that not a ton of stuff has changed from the printed version. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tangram (Apr 21, 2009)

Go for Absolute FreeBSD 2nd edition. I loved it and it's simply perfect. You can read a review I wrote about it at http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/2009/01/book-review-absolute-freebsd-complete.html.

Building a Server with FreeBSD 7 is also nice but its not a general purpose book.

I'm currently reading FreeBSD 6 Unleashed and am enjoying it.


----------



## digitalsedition (Apr 22, 2009)

I think Im just going to get them both, it appears I can get the FreeBSD Handbook 3rd ed User and Admin books and a Absolute FreeBSD 2nd ed for about $70, really not too bad seeing as how Absolutes retail price is $60 alone.


----------



## tangram (Apr 22, 2009)

A pity that there isn't a recent edition of FreeBSD's own Handbook. Last edition dates back from 2004 ::sigh::


----------



## digitalsedition (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I was kind of surprised that there wasn't something newer. Perhaps its on the horizon.


----------



## vivek (Apr 22, 2009)

FreeBSD should convert handbook to wiki format. It will be updated by community.


----------



## tangram (Apr 22, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> FreeBSD should convert handbook to wiki format. It will be updated by community.



Yeah... and transform a reference into a mutant, headless, mindless rag of incoherent things.

If anyone wants to contribute to the Handbook he should just read the Primer and the Documentation project page and starting taking part one of FreeBSD's masterpieces.


----------



## vivek (Apr 22, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Yeah... and transform a reference into a mutant, headless, mindless rag of incoherent things.
> 
> If anyone wants to contribute to the Handbook he should just read the Primer and the Documentation project page and starting taking part one of FreeBSD's masterpieces.



I'm sorry but I've to disagree with you. wikipedia is doing fine and with a little help from wiki admin one can create a clean and easy to use latest version.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 22, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> FreeBSD should convert handbook to wiki format. It will be updated by community.



It's good the way it is!

If entire world will suddenly decide to jump of the roofs, I expect FreeBSD to say on the roof, not to fallow


----------



## vermaden (Apr 23, 2009)

digitalsedition said:
			
		

> Anyway I've pretty much got it down to the official handbook, or no starch press Absolute FreeBSD.



It will propably be outdated, maybe pront the current one somwhere?

About Absolute FreeBSD, be sure to get 2nd Edition.

As for Hanbook vs Absolute, IMHO first read FreeBSD Handbook + FAQ (I printed that in 2 per page format), then start Absolute ...

You can of course go straight into the Absolute also.


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 23, 2009)

If you have used Slackware for several years then ... my personal advice would be: "Absolute FreeBSD 2nd Edition" and/or "The Best of FreeBSD Basics" ...

Absolute FreeBSD 2nd Edition takes more of a systematic approach on "how a FreeBSD system works" (Lucas is one _awesome_ writer .. the book is not only extremly pedagogic but also _fun_ to read and one of the best books I've ever read on a spesific OS) whereas The Best of FreeBSD Basics (which is a sort of compendium of articles perfectly articulated) takes more of a "how to work with/on a FreeBSD system" ... or at least that's how I undertood them.

Given that you do have a background, The Best of FreeBSD Basics may get you up and running in no time while you still have the Handbook + FAQ as the authoritative source should you feel you are missing some pieces of the puzzle.

Personally, I wouldn't buy the Handbook since it is a bit outdated by now .. not that much ... but enough as not to put my cash on it ...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

Not a book for the absolute beginner but "BSD Hacks; 100 industrial-strength tips & tools" contains quite a few handy tricks.

http://www.amazon.com/BSD-Hacks-Dru-Lavigne/dp/0596006799


----------



## tangram (Apr 23, 2009)

Honestly I found The Best of FreeBSD Basics lacking. Especially when compared to the Handbook or Lucas' Absolute FreeBSD.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 23, 2009)

It doesn't even mention freebsd, and it's nearly 20 years old, but this was one of the most useful books when I was learning:
http://www.amazon.com/Operating-Systems-2nd-Deitel/dp/0201180383

Supposedly there is a 3rd edition out that deals with the whole linux (and winders ex-pease) "thing".  Lord only knows if it is as broadly useful.


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 25, 2009)

@tangram:
Yes .. I do understand your point, but I never thought of it as lacking because the book is not meant to cover all the bases (as Absolute FreeBSD does).. just the "basic" on it .. and, in my personal opinion, it does that very well ...

I mean .. it's "FreeBSD Basics" and, personally, I found it covers a lot more than just that.

@SirDice:
Yes .. absolutely .. "BSD Hacks; 100 industrial-strength tips & tools" is one really handy book and quite a good read ... I see it as the kind of book I read when I don't have that much time to read, but still gives me an awfull lot of those "Oh! I forgot about that!" moments. The kind of book I like to have at hand most of the time.


----------



## bsdvm (Apr 25, 2009)

*Disccused above books*

Some of the discussed above books pdf copies for acknowledgment.
http://www.bsdvm.com/main/infocenter/books


----------



## digitalsedition (Apr 25, 2009)

I ended up buying the Official BSD Handbook vol 1&2, Absolute FreeBSD 2nd ed, and BSD Unix Toolbox 1000+ Commands, for about $85, with free 2day shipping from Amazon. So I think I made out pretty good, lot of reading to do.


----------

